# Repair Stand for S5?



## jsui (May 18, 2014)

Hi All!

I am the proud new owner of a new 2014 Cervelo S5 - I need some help, please! I want to purchase a repair stand, however, I am worried about clamping the carbon fiber aero tube without damaging the integrity of the aero tube. 

Any suggestions? I like the design of the Park Tool PRS-10 & PRS-25, however, it looks like they are meant more for a traditional "round" seat post (despite the product description that they can "accept" aero tubes). I want to stay away from designs like the Park Tool PRS-20, because you have to remove your front tire, every time you want to do any kind of bike maintenance.

Thanks again everyone, any and all suggestions are much appreciated in advance!


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

If you don't want to use the PRS-20 type stand, you can use a standard repair stand. Just use a piece of cloth around the seatpost (if you are worried about scratches) and the repair stand clamp can open wide enough. 

My LBS uses a traditional repair stand on my S5. At home, I use the PRS-20.


----------



## jsui (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful info kookieCANADA!


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I use a soft rope tied on the seat post and throught the joist in the basement. then tied to the stem.LOL works like a champ!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got a regular bike stand (I'll clamp to the seat post....I just don't go nuts with how tight) or I will also use my bike trainer, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I use my trainer when working on my S2.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

This stand. Its got ratcheting jaws with a knob for fine adjustment. Clamps to my S2 post up just fine.

Feedback Sports Pro Elite Bike Repair Stand at REI.com

or one of these...
Road Bike Stands – Scorpionbikestands


----------



## bamxiv (Jul 11, 2013)

I use regular park tool stand with cloth in between the clamps


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you crack the top tube yet? This is not a good idea ever.

I use a cheap but pretty good repair stand from Bikehand. Its $90 on amazon and clamps the seat post of an f8 nicely and would easily expand for the S5 or P series tt bikes.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

+1. I have always been told to NEVER clamp the TT on a high end road bike. Also, never to sit on it while at rest due to taper/butting. I assumed no matter what the truth was, it did not hurt to always clamp the post and not to sit on it.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Your criteria of not needing to remove the "tire" (I'm sure you meant "wheel"), is pretty lame. It's a trivial task with a quick release, and you are giving up on the prs 20 which is ideal for this bike.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

If you have tried the PRS-20 and don't like it then I doubt I could convince you otherwise. If you have not tried it. You really should. Too me this type of stand whether Park or the Feedback Sprint Work Stand version is a no brainer. It is easy to use, gives you access to entire bike, and there is no worry about damaging frame. It's really great for cleaning your bike, really great! I even store my bike on their sometimes. I have no issues taking front wheel off and rarely have maintenance issues except for cleaning or changing tire or tube. For that I always take it off anyway. Any other type of maintenance you are better off using a wheel stand. I have Cervelo S3 and had the S5 and when I used the regular repair stand it was a pain and I always worried about clamping too tight, and I also felt I never had full access to my bike without having to take it off and then reverse sides (making me clamp down again). 

I say if you have not tried this type of repair stand go for it. If you don't like it you could sell for not much less than you paid.


----------

